
Kid Pix – The Early Years - smpetrey
http://red-green-blue.com/kid-pix-the-early-years/
======
trm42
It was awesome application then. My dad purchased it and it was lots of fun
for long time. It was one of those magical apps that opened the world for 7-8
year olds :) The rubber stamps enabled you to create whole worlds etc.

Got my first baby last year and when I started looking for good iOS apps for
children, I first tried to search for Kid Pix and was disappointed that
there's no iOS version.

I know my toddler is too young for that kind of sophistication but still would
buy iOS version of the app :)

